# Love to talke archery



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

New since 2 weeks. I'm from south of Quebec. Firefighter retired. I do archery since 15 years and loved it. I do lots of tournement, like field and 3D. Compited at WPFG. Canadian, Provincial and local tournement. Got 3 bows. Browning Backdraft 2001 for hunting, Mathews Conquest Apex 2006 for field and recently PSE Xforce GX 2009 for 3-D. I like to read on archery and get advise on it. And pleased to be here.
Has a french talking, i will try to check my english spelling


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Punctualdeer. Have fun here.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I have lots of reading to do.....


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Good luck. It will take you months. :wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 Archery Talk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:





Punctualdeer said:


> ...PSE Xforce GX 2009 for 3-D


I like your style...Thats my choice for 3D/competition too!


----------

